# Other Cube4you brand cubes - are they as good as the Cube4you 3x3s?



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 27, 2009)

As ALL of you should know, everyone agrees that the 3x3 Cube4you cube is probably the best cube in speedcubing history (okay, well maybe not THAT crazy, but from what I've seen, everyone is worshipping it).

Now, my question is, are the other Cube4you brand cubes (like the big cubes -- 4x4 and 5x5, and the 2x2) as amazing as the Cube4you brand 3x3s? I am planning or ordering the $42 package advertised here ; for $42 (minus shipping), I could get a 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and a 5x5. I want to make sure I buy the right stuff.

(Note: I'm sorry if this has been asked already. I used the search button and looked through several pages of the hardware forum, and found nothing. It's either no one asked this yet or I'm blind or stupid and missed something.)


----------



## Jai (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, the thing is, the "Cube4you Brand" 2, 4, and 5 are just Eastsheens with a Cube4you logo on one of the stickers. It even says on the page "Brand：	Eastsheen".


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 27, 2009)

The others in the package are just Eastsheen cubes.

The 2x2 is awesome.
The 4x4 is okay/decent.
The 5x5 is okay.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 27, 2009)

Jai said:


> Well, the thing is, the "Cube4you Brand" 2, 4, and 5 are just Eastsheens with a Cube4you logo on one of the stickers. It even says on the page "Brand:	Eastsheen".


Oh.

facepalm.jpg

I can't believe I didn't read that on the c4y site. 

Well, I've heard that Eastsheens is the best brand for 2x2s, Meffert's for 4x4s, and V-cube for 5x5. But I'm trying to save money here, and paying $50 for a V-cube 5 will NOT help achive that goal. 



Vulosity said:


> The others in the package are just Eastsheen cubes.
> 
> The 2x2 is awesome.
> The 4x4 is okay/decent.
> The 5x5 is okay.



I'm happy that at least two of them in the package (2x2, 3x3) are considered awesome. But are the big cubes (4x4 and 5x5) worth it? You aren't too specific. :confused:


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 27, 2009)

the 2x2 is really good just as vulosity stated. i have the 4x4 and it is exactly the same as my friends eastsheen, but it lacks a little bit of the eastsheen's smoothness. i dont know about the 5x5 but im sure its just like the ES 5x5 so you shouldnt have to worry about quality cuz these are all fairly good cubes.


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 27, 2009)

The 4x4 is really smooth, but lacks corner cutting, same thing with the 5x5.

They are both the same size, too.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies, guys!

I'm definitely going to order the package. Now the hard part: convince my parents to let me spend over $42 on Rubik's cubes. 

I'll show them price comparisons with official Rubik's brand cubes from the official Rubik's website (I calculated that the same products with official Rubik's brand cubes will cost as much as $71. The Cube4you/Eastsheens package costs $42. Do the math; with the money I saved, I could buy a stackmat and still have money left over), I'll explain how Rubik's cubes can positively affect my life (they're big on academics, so I can emphasize how there are official competitions and top American cubers get into the nation's top colleges and universities like Stanford and Caltech), I'll point out that they have played with Rubik's cubes in the past, I'll insist that almost everyone is impressed by speedcubing and that I could use it in college/job interviews, and I could discuss that I could start up a Rubik's cube club, which colleges will look on favorably (apparently, colleges like to see initiative).

Or I could just ask a friend to order it for me and pay them.


I think I'll try to convince my parents, just for amusement.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 27, 2009)

I suggest getting an ES 2x2, then the "new 4x4 cube" (it is loads better than ES) and definitely v-cube for 5x5. It is kind of expensive, but well worth the extra 10-20 dollars.


----------



## darkzelkova (Feb 27, 2009)

$42 isn't much. I'd get an eastsheen 2x2 for sure, 3x3 can be whatever, 4x4 get mefferts or eastsheen (mefferts is probably better, you might want to order it later. Save that hassle, just get it now), 5x5 i'd get v-cube. Shame about the price - but whatever. Get a job and it isn't much.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 27, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> ...
> Well, I've heard that Eastsheens is the best brand for 2x2s, Meffert's for 4x4s, and V-cube for 5x5. But I'm trying to save money here, and paying $50 for a V-cube 5 will NOT help achive that goal.


Somebody did his research.....


Chuberchuckee said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, guys!
> 
> I'm definitely going to order the package. Now the hard part: convince my parents to let me spend over $42 on Rubik's cubes.
> 
> ...


... and has a plan


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 27, 2009)

If you want to save for the 4x4... check out dx. There's a 4x4 just like mefferts but it's a copy =b It's less than 10 bucks


----------



## Pietersmieters (Feb 27, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> If you want to save for the 4x4... check out dx. There's a 4x4 just like mefferts but it's a copy =b It's less than 10 bucks



and it's GREAT, (better than original one imo)


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 27, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I[...]"new 4x4 cube" (it is loads better than ES)[...]


That's this, right? I can see that it's much cheaper than the Cube4you-Eastsheen 4x4 by about $4...




aznmortalx said:


> [...]check out dx[...]



Just to make sure, dx is deal extreme, amirite?



Also, I just noticed from the pictures on the site that the cubes have pink stickers where orange stickers would ordinarily be placed. Do all the cubes come like this? I would rather have the real color scheme (orange) instead of pink.  Does that mean I will have to remove the pink stickers and resticker them with orange on all the cubes?


----------



## jcuber (Feb 27, 2009)

Only on the "Cubeforyou 4x4 (Es restickered with C4Y logo)" and ES cubes.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 27, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I[...]"new 4x4 cube" (it is loads better than ES)[...]
> ...



you are correct on both of your assumptions.

all eastsheen cubes come with pink/purple (its too close for me to tell which) stickers instead of orange. thats just the way eastsheen is. i use the original stickers on my ES's but i really would like to resticker them with cubesmith stickers. theres really no difference once you get used to the other stickers though


----------



## TheBB (Feb 27, 2009)

WTF... I can't believe so many people can't tell the difference. It's obviously purple!


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 28, 2009)

TheBB said:


> WTF... I can't believe so many people can't tell the difference. It's obviously purple!



Hmm, it's too light for purple and too dark for pink, so... somewhere in between, I suppose?


So I will probably buy the following...
1. Eastsheen/Cube4you 2x2 *$6.99*
2. Cubesmith 2x2 sticker replacement set *$1.25*
3. Cube4you white 3x3  *$8.99*
4. Meffert's 4x4 (white)  *$18.00*
5. V-cube 5 (black) *$31.75 * 
TOTAL *$66.98*

...in order to get the very best with my money. That's way more expensive than the $42 package, but it's cheaper than buying the package and then upgrading later on (which would be $42+$67 or $109).

Should I change/add/remove anything on/to/from the list?


Er, this may be an atypical question, but does the color of the cube affect its performance? I've heard that one color of V-cube is smoother than the other. I'm not sure how that works though. :confused: :confused:


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 28, 2009)

While you are buying from Cubesmith, it wouldn't hurt to buy an extra set of stickers for the V-cube because they tend to chip a lot.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 28, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> While you are buying from Cubesmith, it wouldn't hurt to buy an extra set of stickers for the V-cube because they tend to chip a lot.



Ah, yes I've seen that happen. I remember seeing a thread a while back (I think it was during Christmas last year) where a sticker on someone's V-cube 7 warped. It wrinkled up and shriveled up on the cubie after less than a week of use.

So 6. Cubesmith V-cube 5 standard replacement sticker set *$1.50*
TOTAL *$68.48 USD*

Great Scott! I can imagine my parents faces when they see that number (  ).  Plus, I still have to purchase silicone spray.

I hope I can convince them, because if I don't, I'll be stuck with my storebought 3x3 -- the only cube I have. Believe it or not, I lasted until sub-35 averages with this cube. The stickers are all worn down and the innards are rotting from stupid noob me deciding to put petroleum jelly for lube (NEVER do that).

I was planning to add a Stackmat timer to that already long list, but I suppose not, with that price. Maybe later, I'll buy a Stackmat. Then even later a V-cube 6, and a V-cube 7. Then even much later I'll buy a Megaminx, one of those pyramid things, and a Square-One.

But that's far into the future.


----------



## Vulosity (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't forget shipping prices.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Feb 28, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Don't forget shipping prices.



Yeah...ouch.

However, I found that I could save approximately $8 by buying a Meffert's clone 4x4, which is apparently just as good as the real one (thanks aznmortalx and Pietersmieters)

SO replace with 4. Meffert's clone (black)  *$9.90*
TOTAL *$60.38 USD*

A little better. It's disheartening to know that the V-cube 5 is the most expensive. Without it, I would just pay *$28.63*. That's more than half.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Feb 28, 2009)

^ no prob... but actually I found it out from others =b


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think the ES 5x5x5 (from DX) is like 16.49, free shipping (correct me if i'm wrong)
Plus, you have to add $2 to your CubeSmith order since you don't have more than $15 from them.

And you said you've been around here since Dec. 2008?
Internet troll!!! (LOLOL)

Good research though; I've probably spent over $150 and haven't even got a 5x5x5 (DX hasn't shipping my 4x4x4 either) or a stackmat yet...

Although I finally found some good 3x3x3 brands.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 2, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> I think the ES 5x5x5 (from DX) is like 16.49, free shipping (correct me if i'm wrong)
> Plus, you have to add $2 to your CubeSmith order since you don't have more than $15 from them.
> 
> And you said you've been around here since Dec. 2008?
> ...



Is this the ES 5x5x5? The reviewers complained that it is too small. I remember reading somewhere that the ES 4x4 and the ES 5x5 are as large as a standard size 3x3, so this must be it.

No, I've been cubing since Dec. 2008 but I only joined Feb. 2009.

How long does it take for packages from DX to arrive? Days? Weeks?

I'm probably not going to get a V-cube 5 at this point. It's way too expensive. I'll likely just buy an Eastsheen 5x5x5.

Stay tuned for an updated list...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 2, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> How long does it take for packages from DX to arrive? Days? Weeks?



More like a month...


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 2, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> Chuberchuckee said:
> 
> 
> > How long does it take for packages from DX to arrive? Days? Weeks?
> ...



I hope you're kidding.

So that's more than Cube4you? Where on earth are they shipping from? China?

Well, that's what you get for free shipping.


----------



## Musturd (Mar 2, 2009)

C4Y takes about a month too for North East USA. I was beginning to doubt whether my package would ever come, but it finally did.

Perhaps it took a month because I ordered it during the Chinese New Year Celebration when James (C4Y owner) was on vacation.

I ordered a Rubik's magic off of DX and got it in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## lalalala (Mar 2, 2009)

when i order from c4y i get my package in a week using ems from the day i pay


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 3, 2009)

I updated the list.

1. 2x2 - Cube4you/Eastsheen $6.99
2. 3x3 - Cube4you white $8.99
3. 4x4 - Meffert's clone $9.90
5. 5x5 - Eastsheen $14.68

6. 2x2 Eastsheen stickers $1.25
7. 5x5 Eastsheen stickers $1.50

8. Mini 3x3 (for fun) $3.93
9. White void cube (for fun) $6.50
10. 3x3 stickers (to resticker the void cube; for fun) $1.25
(The ones marked "for fun" are not really necessary and I just put them there because I might buy them out of interest.)

Total: $53.74
Total without extras: $43.31

If I got a V-cube 5, that total would be in the $60-70 range.

I'm planning to purchase the aformentioned items from three separate websites:

2x2 and 3x3 from Cube4you,
4x4, 5x5, and fun extras for DealExtreme,
and the stickers from Cubesmith, obviously.




What do you think of my choices? Are they all high quality cubes? I know for sure that the Eastsheen 2x2 and the Cube4You 3x3 are amazing. I also know that the Cubesmith stickers are great. However, I'm not so sure about the 4x4 and 5x5; the 4x4 is just a clone of the greatest 4x4 (Mefferts) and I'm not even sure if the 5x5 is Eastsheens or not.



.


----------



## abr71310 (Mar 3, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > Chuberchuckee said:
> ...



Basically....
I hate my experience so far.
It's been two weeks and they JUST shipped out my Type Cs (I bought 3) today.

I hope the 4x4x4 won't take nearly as long; I just started understanding how reduction works...



Chuberchuckee said:


> Is this the ES 5x5x5? The reviewers complained that it is too small. I remember reading somewhere that the ES 4x4 and the ES 5x5 are as large as a standard size 3x3, so this must be it.



Yeah, I believe so.
It's EXACTLY like an ES 5x5x5, or so Yalow (Justin...) says.



Chuberchuckee said:


> No, I've been cubing since Dec. 2008 but I only joined Feb. 2009.



Cool, I started in Nov. 2008; but I'm too lazy to get to bigger cubes until I've "mastered" the 3x3x3.



Chuberchuckee said:


> What do you think of my choices? Are they all high quality cubes? I know for sure that the Eastsheen 2x2 and the Cube4You 3x3 are amazing. I also know that the Cubesmith stickers are great. However, I'm not so sure about the 4x4 and 5x5; the 4x4 is just a clone of the greatest 4x4 (Mefferts) and I'm not even sure if the 5x5 is Eastsheens or not.



ES 2x2x2 = EPIC win, much more so than the Rubik's, especially the M2 / C2 brands.

Cubesmith stickers are so high quality that I can literally do averages of 5 for three hours straight and still have little to no sweat buildup on the stickers (and my hands sweat like friggin' rags, man).

Meffert's 4x4x4 (on DX) I hear is a good quality clone, but I mean, it's up for discussion.
ES / V-cube 5x5x5 are by far the most awesomest things I've ever turned.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> TheBB said:
> 
> 
> > WTF... I can't believe so many people can't tell the difference. It's obviously purple!
> ...



You forget 2 dollar shipping.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 3, 2009)

The Void cube clones on DX are garbage. Everything else is good, the 5x5 on DX has been confirmed to be an ES.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 3, 2009)

Wich is the type C in DX??


----------



## Vulosity (Mar 3, 2009)

flakod2 said:


> Wich is the type C in DX??



http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16433


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

My c4y cube is my worst cube by far, I don't know how you guys think it is the best...


----------



## lalalala (Mar 3, 2009)

well so far your the only one that i heard of that says its bad. im jsut judging off reviews of the cube


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 3, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> The Void cube clones on DX are garbage. [...]



Any specific details? Are the void cubes stiff? Fragile?



Lt-UnReaL said:


> My c4y cube is my worst cube by far[...]



Any specific details on why you say so?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > My c4y cube is my worst cube by far[...]
> ...


I spent several hours total for a few days trying to adjust my cube, and it sucks no matter how hard I try to make it good. All sides catch each other(a lot of jamming and clicking) and it pops every solve. I've tried everything. -_-


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 4, 2009)

Chuberchuckee said:


> Unknown.soul said:
> 
> 
> > The Void cube clones on DX are garbage. [...]
> ...


They're pre-lubed yet they are stiff. I don't know if silicone spray would make it any better.
http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=145920#p145920


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 4, 2009)

*cube4you shipping*

[off topic-ish]

how long do I wait until I give up hope that my package will ever come?


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 5, 2009)

abr71310 said:


> [...]
> ES 2x2x2 = EPIC win, much more so than the Rubik's, especially the M2 / C2 brands.[...]


WAIT.
You're telling me that here are multiple types of 2x2s?!?
Argh, this complicates things further...


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 5, 2009)

There are only 2 actual kinds of the Eastsheen 2x2: The A2 and the A2f. The one you should buy is the A2. M2 and C2 are types of packaging.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 5, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> There are only 2 actual kinds of the Eastsheen 2x2: The A2 and the A2f. The one you should buy is the A2. M2 and C2 are types of packaging.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------

